
Mathematicians Have Found Crazy New Ways to Cut Pizza into Equal Slices - ksashikumar
http://www.gizmodo.in/science/Mathematicians-Have-Found-Crazy-New-Ways-to-Cut-Pizza-Into-Equal-Slices/articleshow/50500173.cms
======
olympus
This is fun, but I see it as a little "unfair" to previous mathematicians
because saying "it's never been done before" kind of says that people couldn't
figure out how to do it. The traditional pizza slicing problem
([http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CircleDivisionbyLines.html](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CircleDivisionbyLines.html))
requires the cuts to be straight lines. If you allowed non-straight cuts then
sure, you can come up with lots of new and cool looking slices. The reason
nobody has done this before is that we considered it an "out of bounds" area,
not because it is particularly novel.

